# TDP Frage



## Lerixo (29. Mai 2019)

Hallo! Da ich in nahe liegender Zeit viel touren muss, bin ich am planen mein System auf ein mini-ITX System umzubauen.
Hier ein copy von meinem aktuellen setup:

i7 8700k geköpft
Gigabyte GTX 1080 Windforce OC
Asus ROG STRIX Z370-F
Dark Rock 3 be quiet! CPU-Kühler
G.Skill Ripjaws @3,2ghz cl14

Samsung EVO 960 500GB
2TB HDD
Asus Bluray Brenner

Netzteil Pure Power 750W bq


Aktuelles Gehäuse: Chieftec LBX-02B-U3-OP

Das ganze soll in ein CoolerMaster 130 rein, mit dem rog strix h370-I von asus als MB.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: 

Den Lüfter den ich verbauen möchte, ist der Noctua NH-L9x65mm. der ansatzweise an die TDP meiner CPU rankommt.  

Frage 1: CM 130 Case hat eine maximale Einbauhöhe vom CPU-Kühler von 65mm, passt das am ende auch? Oder wird das Netzteil jeglichen Sog stören?

Frage 2: Die angegeben TDP des  CPU-Kühlers beträgt 85W.  Die meiner CPU sind 95W im Originalzustand. Verändert ein delid etwas beim TDP, bzw. wie wird TDP errechnet? Wird hier eine direkte Wärmeabgabe vorrausgesetzt (in der berechnung), oder werden dort Faktoren wie WLP miteinbezogen? Wenn alles nix bringt werde ich das Teil wohl undervolten müssen. Das ist so mein Hauptbedenken bei der Sache atm.

Außerdem würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob 2x 120er Auslässe (einen davon muss ich mir reinbohren...^^) genug sein werden, um einen Hitzestau zu vermeiden? Immerhin ziehen mir 3x Lüfter von der Graka ins Gehäuse, sowie ein 120er an der Front. Oder wäre es sinnvoll auch den an der Front aus dem Gehäuse ziehen zu lassen? Beim mini-ITX faktor mach ich mir da schon so meine Gedanken. Soll ja nich sooo viel Unterschied zu meinem Schrank machen, bis auf dass ich das Teil in nen Rucksack krieg.

Gruß Phil


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Mai 2019)

Was ist denn das fürn Netzteil? Kenne kein Pure Power mit 750W....zumindest kein halbwegs aktuelles. Wäre ja wichtig wegen des Formats.

Beim Kühler gäbe es auch noch den Noctua NH-L9i ab €'*'34,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland, allerdings stellt sich mir eher die Frage, warum die K-CPU auf ein H-Brett schnallen möchtest? Wenn du eh nicht übertakten möchtest, kannst du das Teil dann natürlich auch einfach undervolten...


----------



## Lerixo (29. Mai 2019)

ah, dasn power zone 750w. hatte das mal falsch eingetragen und einfach kopiert. ja das ist vll wirklich ein problem. atx 2.4 steht bei der spezifikation dabei... mh. 

bezüglich des boards naja, ich plane eben meine hardware zu behalten, und habe bisher mit asus gute erfahrungen gemacht. daher das h370, da es nur ein passendes 370er brett von asus im itx format gibt. mir geht es beim umbau nur um die funktion, das soll nicht das krasseste oc monster werden^^ ich will wenig ausgeben, für gute qualität sowie funktionalität und langlebigkeit (deshalb die thermik frage). das chieftec teil is ein riesen vieh, mit nem itx case hätte ich die möglichkeit den pc sowie equipment inne tasvhd zu packen, und en bildschirm zu tragen, falls ich den standort mal wieder wevhseln muss. bissl kompliziert grade aber ich brauche meinen pc freizeitlich sehr oft. daher kommt auch die kdee alles vieeeel transportabler zu machen.

ps: oder welche 370er itx boards könnt ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## Lerixo (29. Mai 2019)

wenn wir eh schon bei der wahl des mainboards sind, welches itx board was die 8. gen von intel unterstützt würdet ihr mir empfehlen? clocken fällt weg weil ich das teil eh nich gekühlt bekomme, wenn ich clocken will dann in meinem home setup, lässt sich ja auch alles wieder zur7ckbauen wenns dann mal wieder nen festen standort gibt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2019)

Lerixo schrieb:


> Verändert ein delid etwas beim TDP, bzw. wie wird TDP errechnet? Wird hier eine direkte Wärmeabgabe vorrausgesetzt (in der berechnung), oder werden dort Faktoren wie WLP miteinbezogen?



Zu dem Thema ein paar Sätze:

Die TDP ist (bei intel!) unabhängig davon, was du mit deiner CPU anstellst (köpfen oder nicht) und welchen Kühler du draufpackst. Es wird auch nichts berechnet - es ist ganz einfach: Dein 8700K hat einprogrammiert, dass er dauerhaft 95W verbrauchen darf (die ersten 28 Sekunden darf er 119W verbrauchen im Boost). In der CPU gibt es allerlei Sensorik die Leistungsaufnahme, Taktraten, Spannungen, Temperaturen usw. ständig kontrollieren. Die CPU wird nun wenn sie Arbeit bekommt so lange hoch takten bis entweder die maximaltaktrate erreicht ist oder die maximale Leistungsaufnahme erreicht ist oder die maximale Temperatur erreicht ist.

Bedeutet deine CPU wird, sofern du im BIOS nichts anderes eingestellt hast, unter großer andauernder last immer ziemlich genau 95W abgeben.

Wenn der Kühler es nun nicht schafft diese wegzuschaffen wird die CPU heiß werden - das bemerkt sie natürlich und wenns zu heiß wird wird sie sich drosseln.


Anders gesagt: Es passiert rein gar nichts wenn dein Kühler zu schwach ist, außer dass deine CPU unter lang anhaltender großer Last ihre Taktraten (und Leistungsaufnahme) reduzieren wird bis die Temperaturen wieder besser werden. Du kannst deine CPU sogar GANZ OHNE Kühler betreiben - dann taktet sie eben statt bei 4+ GHz bei 1 GHz in der Kante und ist entsprechend langsam - aber kaputt geht selbst da nichts.


Praxisbezug: Wenn dein Kühler "nur" 85W kann statt 95 wird das wenn du mit der CPU "nur spielst" so gut wie gar keinen merklichen Einfluss haben außer dass deine Temperaturen eben ziemlich schlecht sein werden (80-90°C oder sowas) was technisch gesehen aber kein Problem ist. Ein Problem wirds erst dann, wenn du Anwendungen nutzen willst die sehr lange hohe CPU-lasten erzeugen (etwa Videos komprimieren/streamen) - dann wird deine CPU einige Hundert MHz runter müssen wenn der Kühler zu schwach ist. Das kannste aber durch Undervolting auffangen.


----------



## Lerixo (29. Mai 2019)

das ist doch mal was informatives!  der delid der cpu wirkt sich wirklich null darauf aus? wobei.... dann wird ja der kühler schneller warm, mh. also wirkt sich ein delid erst positiv auf die cpu telm aus, sobald ich mehr abwärme ableiten kann als die cpu an wattage bringt? seh ich das richtig?


es ist schon spät. du hattest das ja beantwortet. ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2019)

Lerixo schrieb:


> der delid der cpu wirkt sich wirklich null darauf aus? wobei.... dann wird ja der kühler schneller warm, mh. also wirkt sich ein delid erst positiv auf die cpu telm aus, sobald ich mehr abwärme ableiten kann als die cpu an wattage bringt? seh ich das richtig?



Die CPU "weiß" ja nicht ob sie geköpft ist oder nicht. 
An der TDP ändert es entsprechend rein gar nichts - ABER:
Durch ein köpfen wird der Wärmeübergang von CPU zu kühler natürlich besser. Das hat zur Folge, dass der Kühler effizienter arbeiten kann als vorher.

Nun wissen wir beide nicht, unter welchen Umständen die "85W Kühlerleistung" als Herstellerangabe gelten. Denn der gleiche Kühler wird bei ungeköpfter CPU im unbelüfteten gehäuse vielleicht 60W wegschaffen können wo er bei guter Gehäuselüftung und geköpfter CPU 120W wegbekommt.

Oder anders gesagt: An der Abwärme (=Leistungsabgabe) der CPU ändert ein Köpfen nichts - die Temperaturen werden aber besser und der Kühler hat es leichter.


----------



## Lerixo (29. Mai 2019)

ok, also lässt sich die kühleffizienz nicht direkt mit der tdp vergleichen. interessant, ich werde wohl ein paar tests machen müssen wann sie in die knie geht, wenn dann denn alles da ist 

trotzdem wären noch ideen zur kühlerorientierung im gehäuse selbst wünschenswert, bzw auch, da das jetzt auch in mir bisschen was losgetreten hat, die frage des itx bretts.

meiner meinung nach wären 3x 120er outs, oder 2x120 out und 80 mm out theoretisch am klügsten, um hitzestau zu vermeiden. wobei dann alles über die graka luft gehen würde.... tricky. 
(quasi die 3 lüfter vonnder graka als intake)
pure wings 2 sollen rein, die fahren ja gute airflow und sind auch günstig. 

ist mein jetziges netzteil, das power zone 750w zu groß für das cm 130 btw? konnte jetzt nichts genaues finden, format ist atx, doch wirkt es etwas lang.


----------



## Lerixo (30. Mai 2019)

Da die Frage um CPU-Temp geklärt ist, habe ich hier einen neuen Thread bezüglich Gehäuselüftung erstellt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...40551-mini-itx-build-thermik.html#post9875071

Der Thread kann geclosed werden.


----------

